# Openoffice2-Bin oder Source?

## klemi

Hi,

wollte mal wissen, wer welches von den beiden Ebuilds benutzt.

Wenn  ich die KDE-Icons haben will gehts wohl nur mit dem Source-Ebuild. Oder?

Lohnt sich für euch der lange Compiliervorgang?

Danke!

Gruß

Klemi

----------

## schmutzfinger

Also ich nehme bin. Wenn du icons willst, die angeblich nur in der source sind würde ich die von Hand rausholen. Da muss man vielleicht suchen aber es ist mit Sicherheit schneller als OpenOffice zu bauen  :Wink: .

----------

## Treborius

nehm meistens die source, 

der comp ist eh immer sehr sehr lange an, dann hau ich den emerge in 

nen screen und vergess ihn   :Cool: 

----------

## mrsteven

```
[ Searching for package 'openoffice' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] app-office/openoffice-bin-2.0.1 (0)
```

Habe anfangs (zu Zeiten von OpenOffice 1.0) noch selbst kompilieren lassen, aber das dauerte mir dann doch zu lange...

----------

## deejay

Würde mir auch zu lange dauern. Kurz OpenOffice-bin drauf und geht  :Very Happy: 

----------

## TheCurse

Ich nutze nicht die bin version. Bevor ich morgens aus dem Haus gehe mache ich halt ein emerge openoffice ; halt und wenn ich wieder nach Hause komme ist mein PC i.d.R. ausgeschaltet und auf dem neuesten Stand.

Bye,

TheCurse

----------

## klemi

Könnte man in der Version 2.0.2 nicht ein Binary bauen, wo man das optiscdhe Design nichgt einfach einstellen kann?

Gruß

Klemi

----------

## pawlak

Ich nehm wenn dann auch die bin. Wenn du wirklich gute Integration in KDE willst, dann nimm Koffice. Für meine Officegeschichten reicht es dicke aus, musst du halt ausprobieren, ob es dir reicht.

----------

## oscarwild

 *klemi wrote:*   

> Könnte man in der Version 2.0.2 nicht ein Binary bauen, wo man das optiscdhe Design nichgt einfach einstellen kann?

 

Klar könnte man das...  :Laughing: 

Der Nachteil von Binary-Releases ist aber nun mal, dass entweder eine Unmenge an Features eincompiliert sind, die die Software unnötig aufblähen und träge machen, und die eigentlich niemand in ihrer Gesamtheit benötigt, oder eben, dass einige Anwender bestimmte Features vermissen - z.B. Deine KDE-Icons, deren Aussehen mir persönlich vollkommen egal ist, solange sie ihren Zweck erfüllen.

Schalt doch einfach mal abends den Rechner ein, und lass den die Sources compilieren. Ich bin sicher, der hätte sich ohnehin nachst über tierisch gelangweilt!  :Wink: 

----------

## Lenz

Das aktuelle app-office/openoffice-bin-2.0.2 ebuild enthält die KDE Icons nun auch, also kein Grund mehr, stundenlang zu kompilieren.

Wollte ich nur anmerken, da ich das gerade eben entdeckt habe!

Gruß,

Lenz.

----------

## klemi

Danke , wie kann man die aktivieren

in app-office/openoffice-bin-2.0.2?

Gruß

Klemi

----------

## Lenz

Ich denke KDE USE-Flag reicht, jedenfalls waren die Icons nach dem Update einfach da, ohne noch was bestimmtes einstellen zu müssen. Ich habe kde in den USE-Flags in der make.conf.

HTH,

Lenz

----------

## klemi

Ich habe aber in der make.conf kde und gnome

Was macht dann open-office-bin?

Muß ich dann in der package.use openoffice-bin mit -gnome angeben oder wie?

Gruß

Klemi

----------

## kornhs4

kein kde use-flag in bin-version:

```
emerge openoffice-bin -pv

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-office/openoffice-bin-2.0.2  -gnome +java* 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB
```

----------

## SvenFischer

Bei meiner Rechnergeschwindigkeit:

```

 * app-office/openoffice

     Thu Nov 13 06:05:23 2003 >>> app-office/openoffice-1.1.0-r2

       merge time: 7 hours, 5 minutes and 37 seconds.

     Thu Jan 22 18:30:23 2004 >>> app-office/openoffice-1.1.0-r2

       merge time: 6 hours, 25 minutes and 33 seconds.

     Sun Oct 23 17:22:24 2005 >>> app-office/openoffice-2.0.0

       merge time: 2 hours, 32 minutes and 59 seconds.

     Mon Jan 23 02:24:37 2006 >>> app-office/openoffice-2.0.1

       merge time: 5 hours, 28 minutes and 40 seconds.

```

----------

## klemi

Hi,

in der Bin-Version gibts also kein KDE-Flag.

Wie wechselt man sauber von einer bin zu einer Source Varaiante?

Zuerst die Binary löschen durch emerge -C - und dann ggf. in package keywords die source eintragen und danach world-update?

Die Einstellungen in ~/.openoffice können ja wohl bleiben - oder?

Gruß

Klemi

----------

